# mp3- und cd-player mit cddb fuer die Konsole



## canuzzi (11. August 2005)

Hi, Ich hab gerade ein bischen rumgegoogelt, ein bischen meine Distributionen durchstoebert bin aber nicht wirklich zufriedendstellend fuendig geworden.

Ich suche einen vernuenftigen mp3 player und cd player mit cddb Unterstuetzung fuer die konsole. Wenn jemand einen guten kennt bitte melden, Danke.


----------



## flashOr (12. August 2005)

mp3blaster


----------



## deepthroat (12. August 2005)

Also ich verwende schon seit längerem den Music Player Daemon (MPD). Ein Frontend was es dazu gibt ist ncmpc. Den starte ich immer unter screen, so kann ich mich auch aus X ausloggen ohne das die Musik aufhört zu spielen ;-)

CDs benutze ich eigentlich schon ewig nicht mehr (ausser wenn ich sie als OGG/Vorbis auf meinen PC rippe).

Aber für CD Playback mit CDDB find ich mcdp nicht schlecht.

Wenn du einen Player suchst der alles macht, dann könntest du dir den Alsaplayer mal anschauen, der hat auch ein textbasiertes Interface. Oder du lädst dir ein Programm runter welches deinen Wünschen am Nächsten kommt und änderst die Konfigurationsdateien (die mit der Endung .c ).


----------

